# 7D or 5D Mark II



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

The 7D is fantastic, my roommate has one, shoots incredible video too.

But of course if you can step up for the 5D - go for that - you will not regret it 

Honestly though, for such a big purchase - please join a forum specific for this. You will get a lot better information, those guys live and breathe this stuff.


----------



## Squints (Dec 6, 2011)

If you're on a budget, I would just go with a 7d and with the extra money, invest in some nice L series glass.


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

now the posts above did not mention the _single greatest difference_ between the two. *the 7D is crop sensor and the 5DMkII is a full frame.* now ask yourself if you need a full frame or a crop sensor is enough for your needs. i don't know what you need it for so i can't recommend anything to you.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nose Press said:


> Hey guys, I'm an experienced cinematographer, and I've been working in the game for about 7 year, shooting with cameras such as RED One, Redrock micro, Panasonic HMC-150, and Panasonic HMC-40p.
> -Matt


What's your Youtube account?


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

mangtarn said:


> now the posts above did not mention the _single greatest difference_ between the two. *the 7D is crop sensor and the 5DMkII is a full frame.* now ask yourself if you need a full frame or a crop sensor is enough for your needs. i don't know what you need it for so i can't recommend anything to you.


Right now I'm a cinematographer for many short films in the highschool film world, but I want a DSLR for my freelance stuff, such as snowboarding, wakeboarding and skateboarding. I also know about the 5D's full frame and it does not sound too appealing, and glass jumps by about $200


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nose Press said:


> Right now I'm a cinematographer for many short films in the highschool film world, but I want a DSLR for my freelance stuff, such as snowboarding, wakeboarding and skateboarding. I also know about the 5D's full frame and it does not sound too appealing, and glass jumps by about $200


How much are your parents wiling to pay? I would assume that alone would take the 5D out of the picture since it costs $800 more.

The 7D has better video modes - 1920 x 1080 (30, 25, 24 fps), 1280 x 720 (60, 50 fps), 640 x 480 (60, 50 fps) 
5D -1920 x 1080 (30 fps), 640 x 480 (30 fps).


The full frame of the 5D is going to give you better image noise performance at high ISO, which I think won't be that useful for what you are doing).


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

lonerider said:


> How much are your parents wiling to pay? I would assume that alone would take the 5D out of the picture since it costs $800 more.
> 
> The 7D has better video modes - 1920 x 1080 (30, 25, 24 fps), 1280 x 720 (60, 50 fps), 640 x 480 (60, 50 fps)
> 5D -1920 x 1080 (30 fps), 640 x 480 (30 fps).
> ...


I need more shooting options such as the 7D because I use twixtor a lot, and the footy needs to be 60 fps or it looks awkward. My parents are willing to help me out on the body but the lenses are up to me, so I have about 9 bones saved up...
any suggestions on lenses, I really want to get a 85mm prime for insane focus pulls, but that lens is a grand :laugh:
What Canon L glass should I get?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nose Press said:


> I need more shooting options such as the 7D because I use twixtor a lot, and the footy needs to be 60 fps or it looks awkward. My parents are willing to help me out on the body but the lenses are up to me, so I have about 9 bones saved up...
> any suggestions on lenses, I really want to get a 85mm prime for insane focus pulls, but that lens is a grand :laugh:
> What Canon L glass should I get?


I agree that to need at least 60fps for slow motion sequences, even with twixtor.

In my opinion you are not really going to notice the difference between the 85 mm non-L and L lens (which is actually closer to two grand)
. Also without a micro red like setup doing a smooth focus adjustment is going to be hard. I would suggest getting some non-L priyesh for practice then renting from borrowlenses.com, you can rent a Canon 85 L for the weekend for only 60bucks... Which is more cost effective I think. They also rent some even higher end cinema lenses for Canon mounts.

Good luck and would love to see your videos if you have them posted online.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

lonerider said:


> I agree that to need at least 60fps for slow motion sequences, even with twixtor.
> 
> In my opinion you are not really going to notice the difference between the 85 mm non-L and L lens (which is actually closer to two grand)
> . Also without a micro red like setup doing a smooth focus adjustment is going to be hard. I would suggest getting some non-L priyesh for practice then renting from borrowlenses.com, you can rent a Canon 85 L for the weekend for only 60bucks... Which is more cost effective I think. They also rent some even higher end cinema lenses for Canon mounts.
> ...



I've been wanting to throw up some of my freelance videos sometime, but I'll have to get the files from my clients  My shorts aren't on the internet due to contest rules such as Tribecka film festival "If you released it on the internet... No entry". But if I get time to get some freelance stuff together I'll hit you up. Btw for the focus pulls I would buy a baseplate with rails and get a nice follow focus and focus rings, most likely both Gini.


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

Matt, You are young enough that I would suggest you buy the cheapest, useable gear you can find. With as much as you have done so far, you must already know: it's not the hardware. I am sure you have seen guys with the money to buy Canon Cinema lens' and 5D bodies .. who end up shooting beautifully clear - Security Camera footage. 

Hell, hook five Flips to your body ..make something the next guy hasn't thought of. Like music composition, It's not the brand of piano that will attract people to your music. 

Jim

...but if the 5 or 7D (I have this one - for stills) is still at the top of your list, this is a great place to hang out: http://www.dvinfo.net/forum/


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

My family has been in the professional photography business for over 30 years, I worked at the studio for about 10 years and video has always been a hobby of mine. We have had both cameras at our studio and I have tested both extensively. Our studio shoots 80% of their stuff on 5d's, the rest on 1ds's. The 5d is a very nice camera, that is going to get you the full frame sensor which is going to give you a better picture, especially in low light situations. I doubt you are going to have access/knowledge to properly light low light situations yet, so the 5d will help you in that regard. It also is going to give you better color right out of the camera which may help if you are not an expert color guy/finisher in the computer. It is easily the better camera.

All that being said, I would still recommend the 7d. It is going to get you close enough quality, it has more versatile shooting options as said before. And it is cheaper. Lenses are a huge part of the equation and I would put your money their. If canon lenses are killing your wallet, you could look at tamron lenses until you can afford to get all canons. they work great on canon cameras and are about 1/3 the price.

With this recommendation, I am making some assumptions about you. I assume your young, new to this, not an expert finisher, and have a limited budget. If you are a pro, or have aspirations of becoming pro very quickly, and your parents will buy you any body you want I would go 5d. But I would also keep in mind that canon should be coming out with a new 5d or whatever they are going to call it very soon.

They are both unbelievable cameras for the money, you really can't make the wrong choice. I would spend the money on lenses and computers and software if I was in your shoes.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

To me it's not even a question, get the Full Frame sensor body(but then again I shoot mostly landscapes) it's a better long term investment IMO.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Im surprised no one here mentioned the fact that the 5d has much better water proofing then the 7d. So for the type of activity that the OP is doing, this is a big deal.

Personally, for me the Full Frame when in use with wide angle, or semi wide angle, is also huge.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

I've got experience shooting with both. And i own the 7d. Honestly, can't believe no one has mentioned this but you should definitely highly consider a 60d. the flip out screen makes life soooo much easier. In addition to that it will cut your budget down IMMENSELY especially if you get it used. You pretty much get all the same things the 7d does video wise, and same video quality, no difference. If your going to be professional about photos then the 5d or 7d would be best. But video wise only, 60d for sure. 5ds full frame is nice and the censor, but that camera comes with a hefty price tag. 7d is weather proof, I'm assuming the 5d is as well. Not going to check into that but you get the idea. 

I kept this super short and sweet, but my background is from a videoagraphy stand point. I shoot skateboarding, events, and i've done some of this stuff in school. I strictly use DSLRs. And i'm fairly confident about what i'm saying.

Overview:
60d- Best price tag BY FAR!! Flip out screen is AWESOME, same video quality as the 7d. Can be magic lantern hacked(you'll like what this is A LOT)
7d - Excellent camera,great for shooting video. Middle price compared to 5d and 60d. I own it, and i'm happy with it, shoots 8fps for photos, fastest one.
5d - Full frame, amazing amazing video quality. EXPENSIVE!!

If i were you I'd get the 60d if your doing video, still not bad for photos.

Lenses:
-canon 50mm f/1.8 - $100 <3 its a must
-Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 all the way through - Great sharp wide angle lens (ONLY for crop censors, 60d/7d NOT 5d)
-24-70mm L f/2.8 all the way through. Expensive but its a work horse.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I own a Canon 7D. Admittedly, I am a waaaay better photographer than videographer (which probably isn't saying much), but I would NOT buy a DSLR for action video unless you already know what you are doing and have a dedicated camera-person who knows what they are doing (angles, lighting, settings, pulling focus, etc).

I take my 7D out on the slopes and while the pictures are GREAT... the few videos I take always come back sucking. A big part of the problem is trying to keep the action framed with one had, pull focus with the other hand while trying to keep my body/snowboard relatively still.

My friends with ultracompact cameras and cell phones (well, the Galaxy Nexus, which is no slouch) usually get more useable video clips than I do.

Between the 5D MK 2 or 7D, go with the 7D because it can use less expensive crop sensor lenses and because the auto-focus system on it is newer and better than the 5D Mk2.

I would strongly consider a 60D and spending the money you save on hand-held, 1080p video cameras or even RC choppers for mounting POV cams.

Wetstuff is right. Pro gear won't give you pro results without pro-know-how. Go with mid-range gear until you get good enough to bump up against the limitations of the hardware.


----------

